# Can you give benamine orally?



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Just wondering. Also, any problems with abscesses forming after injection given into the muscle?

Thank you, 

Jana


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Banamine is for IM or sub-q. I asked our vet here and he said No Way!. By the time you TRY to get it down their throat you've already lost over half and it is just better to get it in them ASAP. Tammy


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

We always give banamine IM. We generally give it in the neck muscle (no nerves to worry about just below the crest of the neck).

We have also never had any abscesses from the injection. Always rub any injection site for at least 30 seconds after giving the shot.

Camille


----------



## RadioFlyer (Sep 23, 2008)

You most certainly CAN give Banamine orally and it is just as effective as IM or SQ. I've been doing it for years and haven't any problems.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Since most drugs are degraded in the rumen, I just prefer not to use it on ruminanting goats orally. Subq injections are soo much easier than giving anything orally in a goat anyway. Once you have a good technique IM shots are the best for most vet scripts. Practice practice practice, your goats will thank you. Vicki


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

prairie nights said:


> Just wondering. Also, any problems with abscesses forming after injection given into the muscle?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Jana


I was told IM use will prevent abcesses so I stopped using it SQ.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

You know I have only ever had one abscess giving sq and that was when I first started out and wasn't getting the shot thru all layers of the skin. I give anything and everything sq that is possible.


----------



## pokyone42 (Oct 26, 2007)

I like to give everything sub-q as well. Some of my goats are absolutely HORRIBLE when given anything orally, oh, except a cookie.


----------



## Qz Sioux (Feb 21, 2009)

I really hate giving IM shots on goats. They just don't seem to have enough muscle area. I am giving the Penn G IM, and yesterday she limped on her back leg for a bit. I really thought I did damage, but I knew I had checked to make sure I wasn't in a vein. I know it hurts, but IMO, IM is the best for Penn G. On horses, there is so much more muscle mass to hit, but in a goat, I so worry about not getting it in a muscle. Sub-Q is my fave for all other injections on goats, but I just don't find enough "loose" skin most of the time. On puppies, I always give Sub-Q injections in the skin between the shoulder blades so they can "walk" it into the area under the skin, plus there is plenty of skin there.

Suzie


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Susie even Goat Medicine agrees that all OTC antibiotics should be given subq in goats. At 3cc per 50 pounds on Penn G twice a day, and 3.5cc per 100 pounds and sometimes twice a day, it's just too much drug for IM shots over and over...loading doses to get the series started can go IM if you choose to in ill goats. Vicki


----------

